

New startup Pracly: Connect to timely expert advice on demand - aufreak3
http://www.pracly.com

======
markovbling
Great idea!

Personally I don't think "Sound good?" is the right text for a button and
making potential users click a button only to scroll down and need to click
another button is probably going to mean losing some users in that extra step.

Generally I think your landing page needs some work. I've heard pg say in a
couple places that you need to make sure every single word on your home page
is there for a reason. Make sure every button takes users closer to where you
want them to be (paying you I assume).

Maybe just take a look at the homepages of all the YC startups' home page -
this should help: yclist.com/‎

Also it might be more impactful to give examples of how people used your app
instead of testimonials.

One more idea: maybe play around with the pizza delivery idea of "if it's not
there in 39 minutes, it's free". So what i mean is I post a question and the
price I pay for the answer decreases, the longer I wait for the answer

